# MTH GG1



## vmilnik (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anybody know if it is possible to run the MTH GG1 on an R1 curve. the website said R2. My layout is all R1 and wanted to purchase one.
Please help


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, but the answer is no. I think R2 would be difficult because I barely got mine to fit on 78 inch diameter..............Jim


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a MTH G GG1 in AMTRAK colors still sealed in the box. I have 12 ft Dia curves Minimum... Got it from Side Track Hobbies, Maryland... 

Other 5 MTH G Engines are: Dash 8 Amtrak, F7 ABA C&NW, SF Hudson, Erie Triplex, & used UP Big Boy @ $825...... 

Den Mayer from GBay, WI 

Click the photo on left for 4 early ladder layout views....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If it was the LGB version of the GG1 yes, but every other version requires much wider diameter curves. I remember 8' diameter being the minimum.


----------

